# What happened?



## cfarris (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 1999 Nissan Maxima with a Bose stereo system. A couple of weeks ago I noticed that the cd player sounds good. The tape player sounds good. When I 
turn it to the radio I can see the channels but no sound whatsoever. Is there something that can be done to bring the sound back to the radio? Or am I going to have to listen to the cd player as long as I own this car?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that it plays CD's and tapes okay rules out power supply, ground, amp and speaker issues and would pretty much leave the only options as either an antennae issue or an internal failure of the radio. Since you see the channels and doesn't sound like you are even getting static, it sounds like an internal failure of your head unit (radio). If you want to fix the problem, there are a number of places where you can send your head unit out for repair, including Bose Corporation. For independent shops, do a Google search for "Nissan Bose radio repair" and you should get several hits. For information on service of repair by Bose Corporation, here's their info:

Bose Corp.
In the US call:
1-800-231-2673
Outside the US call:
1-508-766-6885

Hours:
Monday – Friday 8:30 AM – 5:00 PM EST (13:30 – 22:00 GMT)


----------

